# Funny article tries to match up historical dates with the young earth timeline



## Four (Sep 20, 2012)

Turns out Jesus could have BEEN a dinosaur 


http://sciencebasedlife.wordpress.com/2012/09/19/a-geologic-timescale-for-creationists/



> Based on this scale:
> 
> Modern humans evolved just in time to vote for Barack Obama’s first term.
> 
> ...


----------

